# Frozen Food for Multies?



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking for the best frozen food to feed my Neolamprologus multifasciatus. They're currently being fed simply NorthFin cichlid pellets, and I wanted to entice breeding with some sort of non-pellet food, but I'm having trouble finding a good food that doesn't have any negative comments about it. Some say bloodworms/mysis/brine shrimp are good, but many have said that they aren't good, so I'm going to stay away from those.

But is there any that is good? I think they could do a bit better if they had more than just pellets. I've been thinking freeze dried cyclops or daphnia, are either of those good to feed to Multies?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Omg, I just looked at my tank again and saw like 5 tiiiiiiny fry!! They must have just hatched! Exciting! Within 3 days I have a holding Tropheus and some Multifasciatus fry, both for the first time 

However, I now know what I need to feed them. If anyone can shoot me a quick answer that'd be great. If not, I will crush up some of the pellets that I feed the adults until I can get a hold of some better, live food for the babies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't usually feed anything special to fry in my tanks, however I have used decapsulated brine shrimp, flake food or the fines from pellet food with good results.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Deeda said:


> I don't usually feed anything special to fry in my tanks, however I have used decapsulated brine shrimp, flake food or the fines from pellet food with good results.


Ok. I just crushed up the pellets that I feed the adults into a powder, and dropped some by where I saw the fry. How often should I do this? And do I need to do water changes more frequently now?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good question! There is a fine line between feeding the fry enough and polluting the tank with uneaten food so IMO it depends on the tank setup and tank mates.

I have mostly species only tanks so I just feed the adults normally and add food for the fry a couple times a day. Water changes are usually 50% weekly with some careful substrate vacuuming that avoids sucking up the fry. I bought a fine stainless steel strainer that fits on my DIY PVC and vinyl siphon hose that can pick up fine debris but not suck up the babies.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Deeda said:


> Good question! There is a fine line between feeding the fry enough and polluting the tank with uneaten food so IMO it depends on the tank setup and tank mates.
> 
> I have mostly species only tanks so I just feed the adults normally and add food for the fry a couple times a day. Water changes are usually 50% weekly with some careful substrate vacuuming that avoids sucking up the fry. I bought a fine stainless steel strainer that fits on my DIY PVC and vinyl siphon hose that can pick up fine debris but not suck up the babies.


The multies are in a 20 gallon long. They are the only species in the tank. I do weekly water changes of 25% on both my tanks. Do I need to make some changes, like doing a bit larger water changes now that I have fry, or maybe doing them a bit more often on the Multi tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just check the water parameters to determine if you need to increase your water change schedule. I just do 50% changes as a general rule.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Today I found two new batches of fry from different parents. The original fry are doing great so far. I'm feeding the Multies freeze dried brine shrimp in the morning, crushed-up pellets for the fry during the day, and regular pellets at night.

The new fry are tiny and are just starting to venture outside the shell, I'm assuming they've just hatched. So I now have 3 different groups of fry.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new fry!!! It shouldn't be long before Multies rule the world! :lol:


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

When I had Multifasciatus I used to feed them frozen rotifers. The adults and the fry used to love it.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Deeda said:


> Congrats on the new fry!!! It shouldn't be long before Multies rule the world! :lol:


Thanks. There are like 10-12 fry total that I see by the original fry spot, plus even more new ones on the opposite end of the tank below the sponge filter that I first found this morning. If Multies could live out of water they'd definitely have ruled the world by now! I figured they'd breed a bit eventually but not THIS much!


----------

